# Minneapolis Minnesota BBQ



## ddog27 (Jun 9, 2006)

I just found out that I have to take a business trip to Minneapolis, Minnesota on Monday. Any good BBQ places I should stop by while I am there?


----------



## ddog27 (Jul 11, 2006)

I forgot to post this. When I went on my business trip to Minneapolis Minnesota last month I did get a chance to eat some BBQ. I always try to eat some BBQ when ever I travel. I stayed in downtown Minneapolis and for lunch I walked down to Market 
Bar-B-Que. I ordered a rack of ribs. It came with slaw and white bread. The ribs were not very good and the sauce was bland. I was not very impressed. The slaw was not good either. I was kind of bummed about my meal not being very good. I decided that since my company was paying for my lunch I would order some pie. I ordered some Kentucky Bourbon Pecan Pie. It was incredible!!!! I love pecan pie and have eaten many pieces both good and bad. This piece of pecan pie was so good. I would go back there just for the pie! So that is my review. Here is their website if you want to check them out. 

http://www.marketbbq.com/index.htm


----------

